# Jeu qui va plomber votre compte  SMS



## romac (2 Août 2011)

Je suis développeur d'un petit jeu qui va vous faire racket  un max en épuisant votre quota de SMS et surchargeant le réseau. Je le trouve sympas , logique me diriez vous, il est en français, et petit truc rigolo on peut même jouer à deux par ... SMS ! 
Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2011)

Et tu ne serais pas le créateur de ce jeu par exemple. Car Romac et Romain Becheau, ça n'est pas bien loin ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Août 2011)

en france je ne sais pas, mais au vu du prix des sms en belgique (hors package promo)


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai voté "Bof".

D'une, parce-que j'ai du chercher sur l'App Store.
Un lien dans le message aurait été le bienvenu.
Et de deux, j'ai vu les captures. J'aime pô.

Ça, c'est du Boogle : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/boggle/id327935993?mt=8


----------



## arbaot (2 Août 2011)

un seul avis et c'est celui de l'éditeur ...


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2011)

Ha oui, MDR, je n'avais pas vu.
Il se remercie lui-même pour la mise-à-jour.

:bebe:


----------



## Arlequin (2 Août 2011)

un peu d'honnêteté de ta part serait la bienvenue


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2011)

Bon, vu l'éloquence de Romain, j'ai fait un peu de ménage dans le fil. La pub est toujours là en cherchant un peu ceux qui veulent y jouer. Les autres passeront leur chemin.


----------

